# New Secretary of Public Safety For Massachusetts



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*New Secretary of Public Safety For Massachusetts*

Mar 06, 2006







_By News Staff_

Governor Mitt Romney today named Robert C. Haas as the Commonwealth's new Secretary of Public Safety. Haas will replace Edward Flynn, who is resigning effective March 17 to become the police commissioner for the city of Springfield.

"Robert Haas has had a distinguished career in law enforcement and emergency management," Romney said. "He will be a strong advocate for continued improvements within the secretariat, and his experience, professionalism and knowledge make him the right person for the job."

For the past three years, Haas has served as the Undersecretary of Law Enforcement and Homeland Security, where he spearheaded many of the state's homeland security initiatives. He oversaw development of the Commonwealth's Homeland Security Regional Preparedness Strategy, an effort to improve how federal homeland security funds are spent to prevent and prepare for a terror attack. The program has awarded nearly $90 million in federal grants using a new risk-based approach that prioritizes areas facing the greatest threats and vulnerability.

Haas has also directed the development of Continuity of Operation Plans (COOP) and Continuity of Government (COG) plans to ensure continued function of essential government agencies and services in the event of a terrorist attack or other catastrophic event.

"I am honored by the confidence Governor Romney has placed in me and I look forward to furthering the many homeland security initiatives underway, seeing the reform efforts through at the Departments of Correction and Public Safety, and implementing other reforms necessary to protect public safety," Haas said.

Romney praised outgoing Secretary Edward Flynn, who has served in the Governor's Cabinet since the start of the Administration in 2003. Under Flynn's leadership, with Haas' support, the agency has focused on a "Reform with Results" agenda that has resulted in a number of notable improvements. Recent highlights include:

Improving the State Police Crime Lab to solve crimes faster. A doubling of lab space and the hiring of 33 new highly-trained technicians have resulted in a 50% reduction in the case backlog. 
Top-to-bottom reform at the Department of Correction (DOC). Changes in operations and management have cut sick time usage by DOC staff, doubled the number of inmates receiving substance abuse treatment, and reformed the inmate grievance, disciplinary and investigations systems. 
[*]Turnaround at the Department of Public Safety (DPS), which oversees licensing and inspections. Strict new regulatory guidelines and requirements have made carnival and amusement rides, tramways and elevators safer.

As Public Safety Secretary, Haas will manage more than 10,000 people serving a variety of public safety agencies, boards, and commissions, including the Massachusetts State Police, the Department of Correction, the National Guard, the Department of Fire Services and the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency.

Haas, a career public safety professional, was Chief of Police in Westwood for 12 years and served as the President of the Metropolitan Law Enforcement Council, a consortium of 39 law enforcement agencies providing regional support services to their communities. Prior to this, he served as a ranking officer in the Morris Township Police Department in Morris Township, New Jersey.
Haas received his bachelor's degree from William Paterson College of New Jersey and his master's degree in Criminal Justice Administration from Rutgers University.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, but WHO is he? A parting shot for Romney?


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

well, he is the past president of Metro-LEC, so I'm guessing he too is into PD's regionalizing to pool their assetts


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Piper said:


> well, he is the past president of Metro-LEC, so I'm guessing he too is into PD's regionalizing to pool their assetts


Aw, poor belichik isnt going to know what to say now....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

His new Undersecretary is an MSP Major.

Haas is toast after the new Governor gets elected. I don't know how gung ho he will be to help the LECS after the Crest Associates scandal before St Louis hanged himself.

The most likely candidate for Governor is Kerry Healey, who reportedly will select either former MSP Colonel Reed Hillman or Senator Scott Brown as her running mate. Senator Brown has worked with SPAM on several issues in the past.

Any questions?

Regardless of all that, the Federal Grants have dried up and the LEC's aren't endearing themselves to City Officials by whacking new members with tens of thousands of dollars in "membership fees".

And if you are an "EMT", why are you so involved in Police politics? Are you now "Curious LECboy"?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

this curious emt does post like a 20 year veteran.....


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd much rather Gov.Romney or Kerry Healey making the appointment, rather than some anti police liberal demorat... they talk nice to us UNTIL they get elected... they are demorats for a reason....flaming in the closet liberals !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nirtallica (Jul 2, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> His new Undersecretary is an MSP Major.
> 
> Haas is toast after the new Governor gets elected. I don't know how gung ho he will be to help the LECS after the Crest Associates scandal before St Louis hanged himself.
> 
> ...


 Bellicheck,
I think Curious EMT was supposed to get in the 77th RTT but either quit or couldn't make the cut. He is bitter and can't get over the fact that he will always be just CURIOUS EMT!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I agree that seems like a very plausible scenario.

Looks like Hillman is in as Kerry Healey's running mate.


----------



## nirtallica (Jul 2, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> I agree that seems like a very plausible scenario.
> 
> Looks like Hillman is in as Kerry Healey's running mate.


Who is the Major that was appointed as undersec?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Concannon


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> And if you are an "EMT", why are you so involved in Police politics? Are you now "Curious LECboy"?


 I am not an EMT, gfys



nirtallica said:


> Bellicheck,
> I think Curious EMT was supposed to get in the 77th RTT but either quit or couldn't make the cut. He is bitter and can't get over the fact that he will always be just CURIOUS EMT!


Negative. Next unintelligent (i.e. msp) guess?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

It begs the next obvious question...........wtf do you do then? And if you're not an EMT then why did you choose that screen name?

I'm just Curious.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Wannabemt?????


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Like I said, CuriousLECboy.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Wannabemt???
Negative

Like I said, CuriousLECboy.
Yup, and im coming for your job! The entire MSP is in risk of loosing their job because of I support LECS! I think a bilboard is due on rt9 now!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Curious EMT said:


> Wannabemt???
> Negative
> 
> Like I said, CuriousLECboy.
> Yup, and im coming for your job! The entire MSP is in risk of loosing their job because of I support LECS! I think a bilboard is due on rt9 now!


No, you're just annoying.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

just a lonely dispatcher who probably drives a crown vic


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

94c said:


> just a lonely dispatcher who probably drives a crown vic


At least someone got it right!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Or let's not, and have fun and humor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Curious EMT said:


> At least someone got it right!


Yikes.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

there's nothing wrong with being a cop, firefighter, sheriff, or dispatcher.

but as Clint Eastwood once said, "A man has got to know his limitations."


----------



## RETCOP (Jan 16, 2005)

Is this the same Haas that was mayor of Revere?


----------

